# LCY 108/Seas Lotus Ref 6.5 first day review.



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I really wanted the 110's but not available for some time, the 130s are just to big so decided to try the 108's as I could get them right away, thanks to npdangdaman

The car has no interior, no dash, no headliner, carpet, etc, etc, the doors are mostly done now but very reflective, installed the mids last night anyway.

No time to work on the kicks for the 4.5's and the 108's so just hung the 108's on the A pillars and layed some ensolite across the opened up dash area. 

No time to hook up an amp so used the deck power, 8443, active 24db, 2.5khz crossover, 63 to the sub at 24hz as well.

Threw some ensolite around the car, floors, etc, to at least smooth things out a bit, this is the worst audition setup I have ever had to use but we had a show to attend today. It was a small event so really not a big deal that we won 4 trophies, lol!

Anyway, these are the finest tweeters I have owned since my Rainbow References and I really wish I could do a proper A/B, been to long to just guess but these things are good enough to go up against them and do a fine job I have no doubt, which is best? No idea, both are incredibly good.

I still have to try out the 110's when I can though

The Seas midbasses really did well, no time to EQ so just dropped 315hz as bit as I would normally end up doing, very dynamic and punchy midbass, again off the HU power! 

I was listening to one of the ISACA tracks as had alot of changes to do for the SQ judging and was not quite done when he poped in and after ten seconds or so, said, wow! You win SQ right now, lol! Then I told him I was not even done setting it up and running on HU power and he about crapped himself. 

Anyway, this was just a little comp we threw some gear into the car to make it to and had a great time, demoed the system to a few guys that are asking "where can I buy those tweeters?" etc, of course I told them

After owing the Rainbow Refs(properly installed and tuned) and hearing many world class systems, judging ten top cars one day a few years ago, etc, I can honestly say this is the first time I have truely fallen in love with some speakers again.

Rick


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

OK that sealed the deal, I'm getting LCY ribbons in the future.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Then don't blame me if you do not like them, lol

J.K, I am sure you will love them, I just hope I can make them work in my kicks with the mids, really really want to make them work!!!!!!

If I just cannot get them to where I want them as far as imaging, etc, then I may play with some horny drivers for awhile, been wanting to for years, owned but never installed a couple of sets. 

Rick


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man I want a set of those sooo bad

the price is just hurting my pocket though  and where to put the darn things since I have no kick space


those 108's are the ones ill buy in the future 


thx 4 the review


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

raamaudio said:


> I was listening to one of the ISACA tracks as had alot of changes to do for the SQ judging and was not quite done when he poped in and after ten seconds or so, said, wow! You win SQ right now, lol! Then I told him I was not even done setting it up and running on HU power and he about crapped himself.
> 
> Rick


LMAO :lol: Thats great!! 

thats what ive been trying to say....... :wink:

Great read, Rick!


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, Could I see a picture of what your setup looked like?

David


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I'm sure a pic would get some great laughs but somebody would post it elswhere and I would like like a fool, lol!

Rick


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Awesome review Rick!

Btw, LCY110 soon to be in stock again 

They're all the same ribbon, just with different faceplate. You can even order a custom made faceplate directly from www.lcy.com.hk that will bolt down over your 108's.

There's also the Fountek neopro5i ... crossover at 1khz, 102dbwm sensitivity... oooh


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I just looked at the custom faceplates and it would sure be cool to have a pair made for the ribbons and the mids for my kicks!!!!!

I wonder what it would cost and how long it would take to have made, I am seriously interested.

Rick


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah..i was dreaming of making a MTM with Seas Lotus Reference RW165's woofers with this custom faceplate and Transmission Line enclosure..but that wont become reality for a while....


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hey Ramm ---

what seas mids were you using?


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

newtitan said:


> hey Ramm ---
> 
> what seas mids were you using?


it says right in the title...



raamaudio said:


> LCY 108/*Seas Lotus Ref 6.5* first day review.


gee..i say theyre the best damn sounding tweeters ever and nobody believes me.. then Rick says, theyre almost the best - if not the best damn sounding tweeters hes ever heard (if he could a/b them), and now everybody wants them...

:shrug:

..wonder what kinda credit you guys gave me for my Avalanche/IDMAX review....

:doubleshrug:

:?


----------



## vibrator (Mar 24, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> ..wonder what kinda credit you guys gave me for my Avalanche/IDMAX review....
> 
> :doubleshrug:
> 
> :?


link to review? I'd love to read it.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tight hug for Vinh..  
If I need a sub, I'd pick Avalance in a heartbeat...

Props to Rick Raam*(bo)*mat. Thank you sir..
Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> it says right in the title...


yeah man I saw that, just didnt know if that was the the lotus driver or some other seas derivative thats all

seas naming structure throws me off sometimes


and all Iknwo is your avalanche review made me want one

just cant fit the darn thin LOL unless I go upfront console install


wish they had a 10" avalanchce


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Tight hug for Vinh..
> If I need a sub, I'd pick Avalance in a heartbeat...


..but you have access to the beautiful Seas Lotus SW300's!!

^but Thanks Eng, i knew you believed in me...    




vibrator said:


> link to review? I'd love to read it.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1082#1082



newtitan said:


> seas naming structure throws me off sometimes


PT25F = Performance Tweeter, 25mm, Fabric 
RT25A = Reference Tweeter, 25mm, Aluminum 
RT25F = Reference Tweeter, 25mm, Fabric
RM110 = Reference Mid, 110mm
PW165 = Performance Woofer, 165mm
RW165 = Reference Woofer, 165mm
SW250 = Sub Woofer, 250mm
SW300 = Sub Woofer, 300mm

"W18" = 7" Excel
"L18" = 7" Aluminum
"CA18" = 7" Paper

"RNX" = bigger bumped back-plate motor

Note: all "18's" are newer chasis, "17's" are older lotus-style chasis with closed voicecoil chamber.

sorry to get off topic....


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Doesn't sound that confusing to me......The way Seas labels there drivers........Now my question is How much different does the price and sound of the Paper, Excel, and Aluminum midbasses??? As well as upper and lower extension into the 3-4k hz range, and midrange detail.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Doesn't sound that confusing to me......The way Seas labels there drivers........Now my question is How much different does the price and sound of the Paper, Excel, and Aluminum midbasses??? As well as upper and lower extension into the 3-4k hz range, and midrange detail.


Price: 

CA18RNX = $56
L18RNX/P (has a phaseplug) = $67
W18 Excel = $155 (copper phaseplug, dual copper shorting rings, magnesium cone) 

They all share the same basket, but the L18/CA18 has a small amount more excursion.

In terms of detail the W18 destroys the L18/CA18. However it does have slightly less bass output, and upper end limit of 1.5khz.

The L18 would be next in detail, but again limited to 1.5khz ideally.

The CA18 is the warmest sounding, but not by much and not at all muddy. It just tends to sound more full bodied and relaxed... not so precise and clinical. Top end is usable to 3khz.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The goods on those LCY ribbons ^^^^


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> The goods on those LCY ribbons ^^^^


holy old thread!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

lucas569 said:


> holy old thread!!!! :laugh:


Most people have never heard of these


----------

